# Finished trimtex project



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

Here are some pic of a job i finished up a few weeks back..we did the framing. Hanging.finishing.painting .kitchen .and trim work.drywall returned bathroom door..that is trimtex drywall crown molding sweet stuff.bullnose everywhere..tearaway modifyed to make the archways around the doors...builders solution for the primer...and swp casmear paint for topcoat..super paint for the trim work


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

Some more


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

More more


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

very nice:thumbsup:


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Nice looking work. I have been wanting to use that crown but every builder wants wood. Maybe I'll use your pics to show how clean and seamless it looks.:thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I like the look of the doors, that's sweet, going to half to steal that ideal

And since your a general contractor, what would be the price difference between doing the crown in wood vs the trimtex crown molding (% wise)

Do you half to paint the trimtex crown, or can you get away without doing that, maybe that's part of the cost saving.

And did you use a laser for the cut line with the paint on the bull nose, or not.

Last job I had to ,,,,,,cough,,cough paint:blink:, the builder wanted the cut line on the middle of the bullnose, told him that was stupid. Wish you had these pics up a few months ago, so I could of showed him:yes:

Looks really really excellent:thumbsup:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Your execution of all these details is fantastic. 

I will refrain from commenting on the design.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Very well done ! Looks sharp !:thumbup:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Well done sir :thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Mate, Thats awsome, Great work, Well done.

I do have one bug though, But this is only a personal thing so im not taking the p!ss or saying anythings wrong, So no need to call me a  or a  Its all awsome :thumbsup: But for me those external corners at the top of the ceiling were it meets the trim and at the bottom where it meets the skirting, See how the square turns to round, I think that looks all wrong, To me the square part should be cut off so the point where it goes from square to round is only just below or above the trim, Its a round look they want so why add that that 3 inches of square???

This is the only time i have been able to mention this and i was wondering if anyone thought the same or am i just being an over fussy .
There, i called myself a name so you dont have to.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

cazna said:


> Mate, Thats awsome, Great work, Well done.
> 
> I do have one bug though, But this is only a personal thing so im not taking the p!ss or saying anythings wrong, So no need to call me a  or a  Its all awsome :thumbsup: But for me those external corners at the top of the ceiling were it meets the trim and at the bottom where it meets the skirting, See how the square turns to round, I think that looks all wrong, To me the square part should be cut off so the point where it goes from square to round is only just below or above the trim, Its a round look they want so why add that that 3 inches of square???
> 
> ...


It's just a personal preference thing I think, some like one thing and some don't, most of my jobs the owner is given the choice and about half prefer about half inch of square showing at the bottom of the bead and nothing on the top, my own house I didn't use any top or bottom, I think they still look alright either way.


----------



## Cratter (Sep 6, 2010)

Couple things:

1) I would have cut my adapters for the bullnose (to the ninty degree transition) down so they didn't stand out so much.

2) While SuperPaint is good. ProClassics is recommended for trim work.

3) Your cut in lines look top notch.


----------



## Cratter (Sep 6, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Last job I had to ,,,,,,cough,,cough paint:blink:, the builder wanted the cut line on the middle of the bullnose, told him that was stupid.


"We" had switch to square (ninety degree) bead for "our" horizontals even when its spec's bull nose just cause of this (wall color transitions to ceiling white). 

Does this make any sense? ha


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Hey smisner...it's hard to tell from the pictures....do you just spray with no backroll?


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

SlimPickins said:


> Hey smisner...it's hard to tell from the pictures....do you just spray with no backroll?


I wish it was a yes or no answer but every job for me is different. If I'm spraying a surficer primer I let it flow out and level. If I'm spraying finish paint I back roll the second coat.so it has some texture.if I'm spraying promar 200 and letting it be as a finish than I back roll.if it gets texture.I clean super good so there is no dust on the walls.wait I allways do that spray primer and let it set up than spray orangepeel. Knockdown I let it cure overnight than do texture the next day.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

smisner50s said:


> I wish it was a yes or no answer but every job for me is different. If I'm spraying a surficer primer I let it flow out and level. If I'm spraying finish paint I back roll the second coat.so it has some texture.if I'm spraying promar 200 and letting it be as a finish than I back roll.if it gets texture.I clean super good so there is no dust on the walls.wait I allways do that spray primer and let it set up than spray orangepeel. Knockdown I let it cure overnight than do texture the next day.


I was wondering more about the finish on the photos posted, so I take it the answer is yes, you backrolled. Looks good man....aside from the chosen colors But you had nothing to do with that. (if you did, well.....erm....ummm...no offense intended :laughing: )


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> It's just a personal preference thing I think, some like one thing and some don't, most of my jobs the owner is given the choice and about half prefer about half inch of square showing at the bottom of the bead and nothing on the top, my own house I didn't use any top or bottom, I think they still look alright either way.


yep, it's what they want, I was asked to do them that way before too, I was a bit huh at first, but as you thought about it, it's less cutting 

I guess some don't like the colours neither, again owners choice, or, most times what the women wants. who cares about the colours, it's the drywall art that counts

But I do like to spin ideas by the home owner if you do get the chance. That's why I like the idea around the doors. There's a lot of variables you could do with the designs and so forth. In stead of a half round at the top of the door, you could carve out a image of a sheep..... what do you think kiwiman

If I was a builder, there would be so much drywall art running through my houses:yes:


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

:thumbsup: very nice !!!


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> yep, it's what they want, I was asked to do them that way before too, I was a bit huh at first, but as you thought about it, it's less cutting
> 
> I guess some don't like the colours neither, again owners choice, or, most times what the women wants. who cares about the colours, it's the drywall art that counts
> 
> ...


Carve out an image of a sheep?  I think you are running out of Kiwi sheep shagging material 
I use superglue to stick on those plastic square adapters, the one thing I don't like is the way it kicks the corner out even further than the bullnose does. Anyone else here use those bullnose crimping thingee's instead? I wonder what they are like.


----------



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

Great job...


----------



## Drywaller (Jun 15, 2008)

Nice job,I still need to finish paint a job Im doing for myself,Its a camp I own in Northern Vermont,I dont get up very often.
Heres a link,
http://www.contractortalk.com/f89/little-drywall-art-18016/


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

Great looking details and a Job well done! 


BTW we have 3 sizes of Step A Bull 350, 3/4, 1 1/2 and a 3/4 Step A Bull Arch

A Millwork look with the durability of a Trim-Tex vinyl corner bead Perfect for paint transitions between rooms.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

That's sweet !


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

looks good.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Trim-Tex said:


> Great looking details and a Job well done!
> 
> 
> BTW we have 3 sizes of Step A Bull 350, 3/4, 1 1/2 and a 3/4 Step A Bull Arch
> ...



Not a big fan of bullnose BUT that is a very nice look.:yes:

Are there adaptors available for these ?


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

That is the best looking bullnose bead I have seen. I'm not a big fan of the regular bullnose bead, either. The added dimension on this one is nice.


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

Trim-Tex, Do you make a special tool to finish the arch?

That's a nice look!


----------



## Trim-Tex (May 4, 2011)

For the finishing and cleaning tool please read our instruction sheet http://www.trim-tex.com/installation/Step A Bull Arch.pdf
you can also snip back the mud legs on a 8" long regular Step a Bull and use as a tool. As always we have the complete program with 3 Ways and 2 different styles of base adapters for sale. plus included free in every box of bead is a free cleaning tool and miter marker.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Trim-Tex said:


> Great looking details and a Job well done!
> 
> 
> BTW we have 3 sizes of Step A Bull 350, 3/4, 1 1/2 and a 3/4 Step A Bull Arch
> ...


That bead is old news, you can find it in this thread http://www.drywalltalk.com/f12/satans-palace-revisited-1720/ :whistling2:

what you should post up, Is how the drywallers should properly install the rock to accept the different bead. i noticed a pamphlet in the last box of bullnose I got. Too bad the boarders are already gone when the pamphlet shows up:yes:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> what you should post up, Is how the drywallers should properly install the rock to accept the different bead. i noticed a pamphlet in the last box of bullnose I got. Too bad the boarders are already gone when the pamphlet shows up:yes:


Gee, why don't you just say whats on your mind,,,,,,LOL,,,,HeeHee

Like where's the fun IF the hangers know what to do BEFORE its done????

I figure they do it that way, cause the hangers are gonna want abit more to DO abit more,,,, what say you???


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

*Trim Tek Double Arch*

Some finish pics of arch babybull and 1rst coat of Double Arch bead. Thank You Trimtek


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

chris said:


> Some finish pics of arch babybull and 1rst coat of Double Arch bead. Thank You Trimtek


 Chris, all kidding aside,,,, you do some FINE work !!!!!!:notworthy:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Gee, why don't you just say whats on your mind,,,,,,LOL,,,,HeeHee
> 
> Like where's the fun IF the hangers know what to do BEFORE its done????
> 
> I figure they do it that way, cause the hangers are gonna want abit more to DO abit more,,,, what say you???


In all honesty, are rockers are very good, it's those builders or home owners who are not

I don't know how many times you start a house, and the builder says the home owner is thinking bullnose bead now. So you tell them about the baby bullnose that goes over the 90 degree rock, then they say theres two types  but guess what the home owner picks, the two step bullnose or the flat stock bead after they see the samples that trim tex offers........... Guess who gets stuck carving everything back now for free:furious:

Thanks a lot trim tex for all your different designs:furious:

Just kidding trim tex, like your product designs, and I'm sure I'm not the 1st taper that has got stuck trimming the rock back, right Captain


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> In all honesty, are rockers are very good, it's those builders or home owners who are not
> 
> I don't know how many times you start a house, and the builder says the home owner is thinking bullnose bead now. So you tell them about the baby bullnose that goes over the 90 degree rock, then they say theres two types  but guess what the home owner picks, the two step bullnose or the flat stock bead after they see the samples that trim tex offers........... Guess who gets stuck carving everything back now for free:furious:
> 
> ...


 Your right there 2buck,, personally, I take my router with a window bit and,,,,, its done purty quick,,,, however,, I still Bit&h the whole job,,ya know,,,,,,, 

code of the west!!!!


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

I did not read all the posts but wanted to say the painting looked good. :thumbup:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> I did not read all the posts but wanted to say the painting looked good. :thumbup:


 Can't slip anything past you,, can we???:thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> I did not read all the posts but wanted to say the painting looked good. :thumbup:


But you read all my post, right worky:thumbup:

So whats going on over at PT, any cool arguments,,,, I mean debates us tapers can jump into over there:whistling2:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

chris said:


> Some finish pics of arch babybull and 1rst coat of Double Arch bead. Thank You Trimtek


 We not got the stuff over here for that kind of work
Lucky we dont get that jobs or we would b f88ked!
Looks good tho lad:thumbsup:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

chris said:


> Some finish pics of arch babybull and 1rst coat of Double Arch bead. Thank You Trimtek


Outstanding :thumbsup:, it even looks good from over here.


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> But you read all my post, right worky:thumbup:
> 
> So whats going on over at PT, any cool arguments,,,, I mean debates us tapers can jump into over there:whistling2:


Not this time 2buck. 

Pt is pretty calm, I just took on some admin duties so I have been focused on that lately.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

chris said:


> Some finish pics of arch babybull and 1rst coat of Double Arch bead. Thank You Trimtek


Nice work chris !:thumbup: You sure do get a lot of round stuff !


----------

